

Ask YC: How to become an accredited investor - mambajamba

I am submitting this under a different username to remain anonymous.<p>I understand the qualifications of becoming an accredited investor - $1mil net worth or $200,000 in income for two previous years.<p>Here is what I am unclear about:<p>Is there some organization to contact, form to fill out, or approval process to obtain "accredited" status?  Or are you accredited "automatically" when you meet the requirements?<p>I'm asking because I am interested in possibly attending future YC demo days.<p>Thanks for any assistance.
======
grellas
There is no organization or form to fill out (at least in the abstract).

You either do or don't meet the criteria.

In a funding round, you will likely be required (a) to fill out an Investor
Questionnaire or (b) make formal representations and warranties that you meet
one or the other of the two criteria for individuals.

------
ivankirigin
I'd heard 300K not 200K. And if you're married it is total joint income. It's
automatic

~~~
grellas
Either one's individual income over $200K in each of the two most recent years

or joint income with that person's spouse in excess of $300,000 in each of
those years

plus a reasonable expectation of the same income level in the current year.

------
mambajamba
Thank you to all who responded.

------
pg
No.

